# Rem 700 vs. A-Bolt or M77



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im looking at picking up a new 7mm. What are your opinions on a Rem 700 BDL vs. the Browning A-bolt or Ruger M77. They are all about the same price so that really doesn't matter. I am looking for quality. I owned a 700 in 22-250 and loved it, I have never owned either the A-bolt or an M77.


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

The weatherby Vanguard is half the cost in synthetic but is it a quality gun??


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Been around 2 M-77 7 mags, both would print groups of about 1.5 inches at 100 yards.

My dads Browning BAR 7 mag with BOSS will shoot about 3/4 inches at 100 yards.

I'm a 30 cal. man myself. :sniper:


----------



## late.runner (Dec 17, 2006)

medic, see my reply to your post on the 7400 and skim down to the bottom.

I have only owned one A-bolt. That was a 270 purchased in 1990. I thought for what I paid for it, the magazine should not have clinked each time I tipped it from muzzle up to muzzle down. I also felt the safety should have been designed so that it could be moved to "fire" without an audible click. The magazine issue was a fluke, but all the other A-bolts I checked out at stores after that had the same issue with the safety. We're hunting deer, they hear pretty well, duh. They may have fixed this issue since then - don't know.

After reading of the strength of the 700's bolt, and that the remington 700 was known as the "poor man's bench rest rifle," I bought one in 17 rem. It shoots .5" groups with factory ammo. I later bought one in 300winmag, it was too loud to suit me but it shot one ragged hole with ballistic tips and .75" with Barnes bullets. Now I own a 700 in 7mm-08. It shoots 1" groups at 200yd with factory loads.

Ive seen a good group out of an A-bolt 7 mag with boss (.75") but that was with the guy's handloads. That boss was LOUD, by the way.

Both are good rifles with one being better for what I want and the other being more expensive, but I could leave with either. Maybe you'll find 
some posts about accuracy of A-bolts without boss. And, don't be afraid of a reliable auto if you can live with groups under 1.5" probably less, or of a pump.

Again, good luck,

Laterunner


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have three A Bolt's and LOVE them. They will all three print 3/8's to 5/8's 5 shot groups. I really like the safety. If you can control your thumb, you can slip it off with no sound.

I've had 700's and they are good guns too. I would give the nod to the Brownings though... :beer: :sniper:


----------

